# removing stubborn labels



## corn field (Oct 12, 2007)

I was in Lowes this week and saw one of the employes removing verry sticky labels from their display racks. She was having no trouble at all. I immediately thought of wine labels the $&amp;$#@*&amp;^%$ ones. So I asked her what she was using. She showed it to me and it was a deoriderizer.
needles to say I bought a canister of it. Came home and tried it on the worst labels I had. Oh my it worked like a charm. It is made from pure orange oil. After getting the sticky glue off just wash bottles with dish soape and wala all done.
The name of it is Pure Citrus orange air freshner. It is in an orange colored can with orange and green writing. Wish I would have bought a case of it.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 12, 2007)

how long do you leave it on the bottle?


----------



## corn field (Oct 12, 2007)

just scrub it in with a dish washing sponge with a scrubby on the back then when it is off use the dish soap to get rid of the deoridizer


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2007)

Great info corn field!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 12, 2007)

ill have to go buy me some and try it out.


----------



## Ieatrice4dinner (Oct 13, 2007)

i let the bottles sit in hot water for a few min, scrape them with a piece of plastic, then take an sos pad to it.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ieatrice4dinner said:


> i let the bottles sit in hot water for a few min, scrape them with a piece of plastic, then take an sos pad to it.




This is what I do, except I add some mr.clean to the bucket of water.


----------



## SB Ranch (Oct 13, 2007)

Cleaning bottles: 


1) Soak in hot water for two hours.
2) Scrape label off with with razer-blade
3) Scrub residual glue with plastic scouring pad and dish soap.
3b) For the tough glue acetone or WD40 works well.
3c) Repeat step 3.


Inside cleaning:


1) Rinse with hot water.
2) Clean and let soak with small amount of bleach.
3) Make sure all foreign matter is removed, may need bottle brush
4)Wash with Easy Clean
5)Rinse with Metabisulfite
6) Dry on bottle tree &amp; pack away.


Before use re-rinse with metabisufite.


This has thus far been an adequate process and moves along fairly quickly.*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 13, 2007)

I usually soak in hot water for about 30 minutes and then scrape the label off. If there is remaining adhesive, I spray DeSolvIt or GooBGone on it and leave it for a few minutes. It then wipes right off. You can purchase these sprays in the household cleaning supply section ofyour local grocery. Both products are similar. I just buy whichever is in stock when I need it. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## smokegrub (Oct 15, 2007)

I tried the Pure Citrus Orange on a tough label--it didn't work for me.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 15, 2007)

I refuse to argue with bottles and labels any more.



I use the recycling bin to solve my problem with tough labels.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 15, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> I refuse to argue with bottles and labels any more.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the recycling bin to solve my problem with tough labels.




I do this as well, I today had a bottle that the label just wouldn't come off, that glue will last for centuries i swear, that just went out to recycle.


----------



## PigPen (Feb 27, 2008)

I have not yet tried this, 
one of my clients told me that he uses i single bottle wine chiller that has lighter fluid (2 of the yellow bottles) and some water. He fills the empty bottle with water puts it in the cooler for 2 hrs, and the lable and glue come right off. I have to give it a try not to crazy about the lighter fluid and the time for each bottle..


----------

